# Detailing News- Airtune



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Press release -http://www.airtune.eu/en 
AIRTUNE tested to EN 17272 - the effectiveness of airborne
treatment of viruses
In the new test, enveloped viruses such as Corona, Staphyloccus and Enterococcus hirae were shown to be reduced by >99%. Really great news at such a difficult time.
The effectiveness of the AIRTUNE system against bacteria is well established. The class leading 1 micron droplets produced by the AIRTUNE hot nebulizers penetrate deeper into soft surfaces than any other similar device (typically 20 -50 micron). The vehicle (or room)
interiors are left free (>99% See Test Report) of bacteria and smelling fresh, with no deposits to be wiped afterwards. Enveloped viruses can now be added to the success list.
The AIRTUNE system, made in Germany, is available from stock. A great opportunity for you to offer a new and much needed service to your customers.


----------

